
Serving Justice Online - rresa
https://lawless.tech/serving-justice-online-online-dispute-resolution-as-an-alternative-to-traditional-litigation/
======
broomnap
That brings such a hope in the future of legal technology! I bet everyone will
use ODR in different spheres of law eventually.

